# EPS in MTBK



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

They're heeeeeaaaaaaaaaarrrrr.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Where are thhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy? 

In UK or USA?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done...welcome to the EPS club!


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Cali*

They are right here in San Diego, California.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: Awesome, how many did you get?

....and obviously we need more pictures.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

That frame would have been sooooo cooler if the downtube graphics were solid.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

or a nice glossy black logo would've been cool too. If you're going for the "stealth" look, go all out.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> or a nice glossy black logo would've been cool too. If you're going for the "stealth" look, go all out.


 "Excellent edition to the plan." --Eric Foreman, That 70's Show

That is a seriously cool idea.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I know it's "been done before" with the Prince BoB, but they could still do it differently and make it work. The white open script looks like an afterthought. 

Don't even get me started on that sideshow "b-stay" logo.....what the heck is that?!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Looks like my size too.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

No Italian flags all over! Doesn't say "Made In Italy." How would Ibe assured that its Italian? Now I begin to worry.. just kididng 

After 22+ years of "Art Decor" its hard to get used to a conservative-looking Colnago. No more "little man riding" lol

And get rid of that "B Stay "graphic... uuurgh


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

iyeoh said:


> No Italian flags all over! Doesn't say "Made In Italy." How would Ibe assured that its Italian? Now I begin to worry.. just kididng
> 
> After 22+ years of "Art Decor" its hard to get used to a conservative-looking Colnago. No more "little man riding" lol
> 
> And get rid of that "B Stay "graphic... uuurgh


Don't worry, it comes with a cannoli.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Can these graphics be removed ???


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

They probably put clearcoat over the stickers... making them impossible to remove without the frame looking like arse.


----------

